# EGM issues to discuss and right to reply



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was preparing a statement but there is a difficulty posting it on TTF as it contains club information. I've discovered that contrary to what I first thought, I can actually post on the TTOC members area despite having my membership taken away which seems to be an oversight - so I've used it...

In summary...

I am writing this to bring about a resolution to the current crisis surrounding the TTOC and to achieve an equitable outcome for the club which comprises its members. I also want to protect the interests of both the TT Owners Club and the TT Forum by bringing this about as swiftly as possible to protect the relationship between the two organisations.

Everything needs bringing out into the open for club members to see and a full explanation given to members for the reasons that have led to this crisis. Only then can the membership be properly informed and therefore be able to judge the issues and decide on the way forward to resolve these issues.

I believe an EGM is about to be called where your vote will be called upon to decide resolutions to the issues that face the club. These need to be decided but I think one of the resolutions should be to reverse the recent policy changes announced. The reasons will become apparent below.

Can I also state that I have no wish and never have had a desire to do anything other than edit the club magazine for the club and help out where I could including on this forum where it all started for me.

*Major issues:*

Importantly, the specific wishes of the membership have been overturned by removal of myself, as duly elected absoluTTe editor and committee member and indeed club member. This is unconstitutional because:

(1) A committee vote was taken comprising of four committee members (a quorum) but individually chosen by the chairman to support the motion. With 10 possible committee members the outcome could have been different if all committee members had been consulted and allowed to vote. A chairman's casting vote only ever comes into effect on a hung vote. This vote is therefore invalid.

(2) The committee do not have a constitutional right to remove a duly elected committee member. Whilst rule J6ii allows for removal of an ordinary club member it does not render a committee appointment invalid as would also be the case should membership lapse mid term. A committee member is voted for by the entire membership - one man one vote - the vote cannot therefore be superseded by the votes of a few committee members. The action taken was therefore unconstitutional.

Of particular importance are the policy changes that the chairman announced in issue 33 of absoluTTe magazine plus one unannounced resolution. They are:

(a) The trusted member status TTOC fast track to the TT Forum market place is to be withdrawn.

(b) The TTOC is to withdraw administraton and moderation support from TTF hitherto provided by committee members.

(c) "Home to the TTOC" banner on TT Forum pages?

Of major importance is the relationship between the TTOC and TTF. Without the administration and moderation services provided by the TTOC which help run the site along with non TTOC moderators, the advertising revenue share agreement, whereby the club receives a share of advertising revenue placed by the club, will be unlikely to continue. What would TTF be paying the TTOC for? This revenue share agreement was put in place by former TT Forum owner Jason Taylor to help the club in return for the administration and moderation services it provides and ultimately as a benefit to members with the events etc.

By removing the market place fast track the TT Forum will be disadvantaged by not gaining the immediate contributions of keen TT owners who are a low fraud risk because of their verified credentials. Advantaged would be a proposed market place to be opened up on the TTOC members area.

Of ultimate importance regarding the issue that faces the club is where members want to spend time on line - on the TT Forum or the TTOC members area? Which is the best forum? Do you want the TTOC to stay with TTF or distance itself and weaken the relationship with the possibility of future separation? Linked to this is both the ability of a forum to act as a recruiting ground for new members and the attractiveness for advertisers. The TT Forum has always been the great attractor with its size and 12 year history. I don't think that will change.

We need a committee forum that is open to view by the membership so openness and trust is created. There will be some confidential issues that may unusually require being hidden (e.g. Forum sales, personal issues, committee names and addresses, quiz answers etc) but the default for everyday business should be viewable and not hidden behind closed doors.

More information and club discussion here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic ... 460&p=5518


----------

